# Ultimate Unit Game: Retro Edition #1 - CHARGE!



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi guys, me again. Thought I'd keep the ball rolling seeing as the last couple have gone really well. This time, I decided we should take a more basic stance on the game, compared to the hectic, over the top premises of the last few. Essentially, this will be a throwback to the original King of Cheese games, where you select one unit for the entire game (hence _Ultimate Unit_), and duke it out against each other one at a time.

This edition, starting easy, will be the close combat edition. This means that all rounds and fights will be *close combat only.* Thus, only things that happen in the assault phase (non-shooting psychic powers excepted) can be used to kill your opponents. No shooting, no overwatch. I think this should be quite interesting as almost every codex (sorry Guard) can field a pretty nasty combat unit, and there have been quite a few codices been released since KoC's games. With regards to Forgeworld, I will have to consider these options more carefully for balance, but the specifics of entries will be made more clear once I know the level of interest in the game.

Anyway, ignoring my prattling on this is another chance for you Heretics to fight it out for the title of Ultimate Unit Champion, in a much more gladitorial way than previous campaign or wave based games. I look forward to seeing you on the battlefield!

Interested Parties (or some other suitable phrase):
- MidnightSun
- Alexander_Millar
- CE5511
- LTKage
- bobahoff
- Iron Angel
- returnoftheclown
- Stephen_Newman
- routine
- Grokfog
- Jace of Ultramar
- CattleBruiser
- rtthg6
- maybe, just maybe High_Seraph if he gives me lots of free stuff and is extra nice :crazy:
- warsmith7752 (AKA the Daffodil)
- Blows Old Cats
- Metalhandkerchief
- Iniquity
- Magpie_Oz
- Romero's Own
- The_Sturk
- Silens
- Pendragon38


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to do this, so very much.

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I take that as a yes then! :laugh:
I want to see if we can beat 32 competitors - bit of a long shot I know.


----------



## Alexander_Millar (Jan 2, 2012)

If I knew the exact process and limits, I would happily give this a bash if no one would mind


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Im in!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Alexander_Millar said:


> If I knew the exact process and limits, I would happily give this a bash if no one would mind


But of course! If you want to find out a little more about Ultimate Unit, here's a list of threads for the previous games. All you need to do once the game starts is submit an entry based on the requirements I post in the thread, and then keep an eye on the thread and your PMs to see how your unit progresses. Also, if you join the Ultimate Unit Gamers group, then that'll make it easier for you to keep up to date with things.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Alexander_Millar (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks  I'll read that now, looking forward to this


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

saw the marvel one and looked pretty cool, i'll give it a crack.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Never shy away from a good fight.

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I only got second place last time.

I am returning for my trophy!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm In!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I want in, please!


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

sign me up! although i highly doubt i'll be using tau this time


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

HEY HEY Hey you Spanner! How dare you do this and not tell me! I will be there to win this time.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm interestd as well, dd a few of king of cheeses games and scored reasonably high. Looking forward to try again.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh come now Spanner you know that was all just me trying to get attention from ya now right sweety?:wink::wink::nudge::nudge: say no more. XP But really you know the Dark Angels are going to show up and fak things up because it's all combat now right matey? 





No one else read this 'cept for Spanner! But you know i like ya right mate. I mean come on we BOTH play the Unforgiven. So meet at the same spot and time?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> But you know i like ya right mate. I mean come on we BOTH play the Unforgiven. So meet at the same spot and time?


Eww, just... eww.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in bitch, BRING IT. Hopefully I won't fuck it up...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Sign me up, been waiting for a more 'normalized' UU :grin:


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Boc said:


> I'm in bitch, BRING IT. Hopefully I won't fuck it up...


Are you sure? You dont tend to have the best luck in these things:grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Sign me up, been waiting for a more 'normalized' UU :grin:


Remind me again but when were these ever "normalized"? :wink:


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd like to join in.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent! More lambs for slaughter... that is I mean, er welcome to Ultimate Unit Game! I'll leave this open for a few more days so the stragglers can catch up, and probably start this time next week (if I can wait that long).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

bobahoff said:


> Are you sure? You dont tend to have the best luck in these things


Haha I won one last year, dick! :laugh:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Remind me again but when were these ever "normalized"? :wink:


Well maybe you can tell me what American comic superheroes has to do with Warhammer 40K... At all? :grin:

That's what I mean by normal. Actual 40K


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Excellent! More lambs for slaughter... that is I mean, er welcome to Ultimate Unit Game! I'll leave this open for a few more days so the stragglers can catch up, and probably start this time next week (if I can wait that long).


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

So what, was that something uncomfortable for you to read there Jace? Spanner did you recieve the package yet? And more than enough to secure my win yes?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> So what, was that something uncomfortable for you to read there Jace?


Just waiting for the line to come up where you ask Spanner when you're getting to second base for this UUG... and for a dinner date to find its way in the convo.:shok:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey what happens offline STAYS OFFLINE. But you know I am wondering when he is going to make his move, GAH it`s as if he enjoys playing with my emoticons.{trollface}


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Hey what happens offline STAYS OFFLINE. But you know I am wondering when he is going to make his move, GAH it`s as if he enjoys playing with my emoticons.{trollface}


Troll Face, fail. 

Besides, no-one makes moves like Spanner. It'll happen and you won't even see it coming until its either too late or over... he's a total Lady Killer and I'm proud to have taught him everything he knows. :king:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

See Spanner at least treats you to some very good ice cream afterwards unlike a certain inhabitant of Ultramar.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> See Spanner at least treats you to some very good ice cream afterwards unlike a certain inhabitant of Ultramar.


I'm not just on Ultramar, Baby.:smoke:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea and that's why I'm glad I live over in New Jersey cause you live in Texas according to your location. But really maybe we should go to off topic if ya want to continue this over there?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

What the fuck do I call what just happened there?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

An insight into the minds of our more distinguished and civilised Heretics. Trust me, there's worse. :wacko:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

OK now the superheros are gone and we're back to "man" gaming ..... I'm in.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well 19 out of my target 32 isn't doing too badly so far. I'll leave it open a little while longer, just to see if we can tempt some more people in, thus reducing the amount of filler units I'll need to use.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

oooh, shiny. Consider me tempted. I'll happily give this a bash


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Yea and that's why I'm glad I live over in New Jersey cause you live in Texas according to your location. But really maybe we should go to off topic if ya want to continue this over there?


Ok, ok. First, let me slip into something more comfortable first.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

So spanner still waiting for new punching bags to come forward? Or do I have to fly over there and do stuff to ya?


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been watching these for a while with great interest.

Count me in.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

And just what were you watching with great interest exactly there Sturk? I'm onto you you dirty avatar person you! -_- I'll be watching you.



Unless of course you mean the UUG's then by all means continue to look on jealously as I win this time.:so_happy:


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> continue to look on jealously as I win this time.


...I think you would have a better chance if you go Fallen this time, princess 
Sar Luther is where its at!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey watch with the Princess comments there CE5511. The Dark Angels are better than you traitorous scum who succumeb to the vile words of that traitor.

Besides who placed in the UUG's again? Oh and with an outdated codex? That's right this chick with the old DA 'dex.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Hey watch with the Princess comments there CE5511. The Dark Angels are better than you traitorous scum who succumeb to the vile words of that traitor.
> 
> Besides who placed in the UUG's again? Oh and with an outdated codex? That's right this chick with the old DA 'dex.


LOL! Well played good sir, well played :laugh: Here's to hoping we meet on the field!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I will DESTROY YOU!!! Xd Nah but good luck and all that crap.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

High_Serpah, I still owe you for the thrashing you gave my beloved Chaos space marines in the first game. Prepare to be smushed like the pathetic loyalist that you are


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

returnoftheclown said:


> Prepare to be smushed like the pathetic loyalist that you are


I'll be doing the loyalist smushing here thank you very much.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

OK, any more people wanting to join will have to do so before the end of this weekend. Then I'll throw up the conditions for your entries and we can begin!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmmmm.... to guard or not to guard. That is the question! :laugh:
Ive never seen a blob go against anything in CC before, I actually wonder how they would do


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

warsmith7752 said:


> I'll be doing the loyalist smushing here thank you very much.


We shall settle this like real men!

*reveals scrabble board*


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah ha! Come for more of the same returnoftheclown? 




And if there is smushing/smashing it is $600 up front.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Curses! 

*checks wallet*

Anyone got change for a 50?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

returnoftheclown said:


> Curses!
> 
> *checks wallet*
> 
> Anyone got change for a 50?


You're better off checking your local paper for a coupon for that than finding someone who can immediately break a 50 On here. Now, *opens wallet* you want tens, fives, and ones or just a couple of twenties and a ten?


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> You're better off checking your local paper for a coupon for that than finding someone who can immediately break a 50 On here. Now, *opens wallet* you want tens, fives, and ones or just a couple of twenties and a ten?


Better go for the tens, fives and ones, never know when some extra change will come in handy. Thank you very much kind citizen!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

returnoftheclown said:


> Better go for the tens, fives and ones, never know when some extra change will come in handy. Thank you very much kind citizen!


No problem.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's your money. 

Now, where was I? Oh yeah!

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

*Ghhhkk!*

*SPANNER!!!!!!!*

When might we start?


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> *OK, any more people wanting to join will have to do so before the end of this weekend. Then I'll throw up the conditions for your entries and we can begin!*


Jace, Do you even lift Bro? Or for that matter, read previous posts? :grin:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry return but first blood went to someone else.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Routine said:


> Jace, Do you even lift Bro? Or for that matter, read previous posts? :grin:


I do, I just don't care and want to make some noise in the process.:biggrin:


----------



## Pendragon38 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

High_Seraph said:


> Sorry return but first blood went to someone else.


Khorne does not care where the blood comes from! Only that it flows!!!!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

So ummm yeah that uhh wasn't really what I was talking about there return. So I hope you feel like an insignifacant worm compared to the holy light of the near divine EMPEROR!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> So ummm yeah that uhh wasn't really what I was talking about there return. So I hope you feel like an insignifacant worm compared to the holy light of the near divine EMPEROR!


But, the Emperor isn't a god.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Which is I why I said nearly divine. For as humans how could one possibly meaure the Emperor in terms that have a defiante end and meaning when there is one that encompassess His truly magnificent ambience and unquenchable might of psychich fortitude that has made Him endure for the past ten millenia?

Hmmm maybe I should go join the Adepta Sororitas?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Hmmm maybe I should go join the Adepta Sororitas?


There's always Tau.:shok:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Ewww.uke:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

It's good to see a return of the orange sarcasm text


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Boc said:


> It's good to see a return of the orange sarcasm text


Yup.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Ewww.uke:


But, you _like_ anime!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes I like anime however the Tau? Ewwwuke: Just not my cup of tea there. However a massive 7 ft man built to protect humanity? That might be more like it. If he had certain working parts.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Yes I like anime however the Tau? Ewwwuke: Just not my cup of tea there. However a massive 7 ft man built to protect humanity? That might be more like it. If he had certain working parts.


Uh-huh


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

High_Seraph said:


> Yes I like anime however the Tau? Ewwwuke: Just not my cup of tea there. However a massive 7 ft man built to protect humanity? That might be more like it. If he had certain working parts.


You called?  

Looking forward to getting this started.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Romero's Own said:


> You called?
> 
> Looking forward to getting this started.


Giant Chilly Willy Pengin in Power Armour? Umm... not quite what was asked for.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

High_Seraph said:


> So ummm yeah that uhh wasn't really what I was talking about there return.


I knew exactly what you were talking about. :nono:

But as I say, Khorne doesn't care, blood is still being spilled at the end of the day 



High_Seraph said:


> So I hope you feel like an insignificant worm compared to the holy light of the near divine EMPEROR!


Who? Oh hang on! Big guy, wears golden armour, bit corpse-like and feeds on the souls of his own people? The guy who single-handily doomed the galaxy by succumbing to his feelings when told that his favorite son was acting out due to daddy issues that he caused in the first place?

Na, you should be more concerned about the Chaos Gods chewing you up and spitting you out...well except for Slaanesh...if thats all he/she/it did to you you'd be damn lucky :shok:



Jace of Ultramar said:


> Giant Chilly Willy Pengin in Power Armour? Umm... not quite what was asked for.


I'm sure we can find a use for him. Know how to play the piano?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Slaneesh sounds a lot like a bad case of gas. Either it'll be loud and boisterous or it'll end with a broun round in your shorts.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah Romero would rather have Jace protect me than you. Because if he's like his MTG Planeswalker that could come in handy a lot. Course if you want to provide comedic relief than your ever so welcome to try there mate.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Yeah Romero would rather have Jace protect me than you. Because if he's like his MTG Planeswalker that could come in handy a lot. Course if you want to provide comedic relief than your ever so welcome to try there mate.


Oh crap, the making of our own damned Fellowship of the UUG.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Ju...just shut it and enjoy your sticky keys!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Ju...just shut it and enjoy your sticky keys!!


Says the girl who exhaled coke on her computer.The replacement is on its way, go wait by your mailbox!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Only because you sent something funny! You drunken texan!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Only because you sent something funny! You drunken texan!


Whatever, you know I'm your hero.

_Did someone mention a UUG?_ Can't wait to start!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah I thought spanner was going to get the planet kajigger thingy up today? But something came up I guess.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Yeah I thought spanner was going to get the planet kajigger thingy up today? But something came up I guess.


Of course something came up! He has Dark Angels bidness to get to!
Nothing to see here, move along. Move along.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Indeed I do Jace, indeed I do... :security:

Anyhow, so as I mentioned earlier, entries for this game are now *CLOSED.*

The final list of people in this game is:

- MidnightSun
- Alexander_Millar
- CE5511
- LTKage
- bobahoff
- Iron Angel
- returnoftheclown
- Stephen_Newman
- routine
- Grokfog
- Jace of Ultramar
- CattleBruiser
- rtthg6
- High_Seraph (fine, you can play...)
- warsmith7752 
- Bachelor Of Farts
- Metalhandkerchief
- Iniquity
- Magpie_Oz
- Romero's Own
- The_Sturk
- Silens
- Pendragon38

As the more eagle-eyed Heretics among you may have noticed, we have only filled 23 out of the total 32 slots available. To avoid complexities and round-robins, I have decided that the remaining slots will be taken up by a number of 'filler' units. The identity of such units will be revealed along with all the other entries at the start of Round 1.

Talking of Round 1, I must now a) match you up with your first round opponents and b) collect from you your game entries. So pay attention class!

Ultimate Unit Game: Retro Edition #1 - Close Combat requirements

A single unit (consisting of a single kill point - so no transports, multiple squad units, or independent characters attached), consisting of no more than 175pts. The unit may not be a vehicle, nor a Flying Monstrous Creature. Furthermore, no named characters (or indeed upgrades such as Arjac Rockfist) are allowed. This is to promote diversity and customisation. While there is no bonus for fluff, I will happily tailor results descriptions to suit your unit's fluff if you so desire.

The game rounds will go like this:
- You will be drawn against a random opponent from the round
- Said units will start in random base-to-base contact, and fight in a permanent assault phase. Note that this means any abilities or powers that would be activated in the movement or shooting phases may not be used - powers/abilities activated at the start of the turn, are however permitted.
- The assault phase (with all appropriate sub-phases) will ensue until either one unit flees or is completely destroyed.
- There will be NO CHALLENGES. This is to prevent Independent Characters walking through entire units, one model at a time.
- There is NO OVERWATCH. This is the close combat edition, remember?

Any further issues/questions please raise in the Group, so as a) to save space here, and b) so everyone can see the reply as it may be relevant to them. However, if it is specific to your entry, or is of a more personal matter, then of course PMs are fine.

I require your entries by the end of this weekend. Anyone who does not make this deadline will be replaced by a filler unit.

Thanks, and I look forward to seeing your entries. Spanner.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey mate you left my name off 

Sadly, we don't have a "sobbing uncontrollably" emoticon


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

who gets the charge? or is there no charge bonuses for anyone? or do both people get charge bonuses?


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think your name is on there BOC. First it was blows old cats, now its bachelor of farts.... I think he likes you :grin:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

CE5511 said:


> I think your name is on there BOC. First it was blows old cats, now its bachelor of farts


Lol the least he could do is make an acronym using the right letters!

And of course he likes me, I'm awesome


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

CE5511 said:


> I think your name is on there BOC. First it was blows old cats, now its bachelor of farts


Lol the least he could do is make an acronym using the right letters!

And of course he likes me, I'm awesome


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Boc said:


> Hey mate you left my name off
> 
> Sadly, we don't have a "sobbing uncontrollably" emoticon


Me too, we were next to eachother on the list so it's probably a cut/paste error.

I'm sending my entry any way.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

mmm...mmm...mhaha...mhahahahahaha...MHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

*coughs*

Sorry, err...yes...looks good!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

spanner fix your inbox


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Unit entered. In the name of the Emperor, cleanse them with sword and with holy flame!

Midnight


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Entry sent earlier. Woop!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

CattleBruiser said:


> who gets the charge? or is there no charge bonuses for anyone? or do both people get charge bonuses?


Oh sorry, that should have been said - there are NO charge bonuses. Makes things less messy.



Boc said:


> Lol the least he could do is make an acronym using the right letters!
> 
> And of course he likes me, I'm awesome


:laugh: Wow, can't believe I actually failed to take the piss out of Boc's name properly.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> Me too, we were next to eachother on the list so it's probably a cut/paste error.
> 
> I'm sending my entry any way.


But of course - again, my bad. I could have sworn I added you to the official list, but I had you down on paper regardless.



Iron Angel said:


> spanner94ezekiel has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


Fixed. Forgot to clear out my inbox before unleashing the kraken. Silly Spanner.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Can your unit psychic powers; and, if so,
do the movement and shooting phases occur for the purpose of casting psychic powers?


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

No charge bonuses, FUCK!!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

LTKage said:


> Can your unit psychic powers; and, if so,
> do the movement and shooting phases occur for the purpose of casting psychic powers?


Q1: Yes.
Q2: No. However, if the power in question phrases "at the start of the player turn" or words to that effect, then that is permitted.



bobahoff said:


> No charge bonuses, FUCK!!!


You can change your unit if you want (until the end of this weekend).


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Q1: Yes.
> Q2: No. However, if the power in question phrases "at the start of the player turn" or words to that effect, then that is permitted.
> 
> 
> ...


Does that exclude blessings & maledictions then, since they happen before the movement phase?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, I'm ready... now, what to pick...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

If no one gets charge bonuses do things like Hammer of Wrath not count then?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Found a video to go with round 1.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Using the Necron codex, could I attach a cryptek to a unit I'm using?

I know you said that units must:


> consist of a single kill point - so no transports, multiple squad units, or independent characters attached


However, since Cryptek's are not ICs, and when detached from a Royal Court, do not independently count as a kill point, would one be acceptable? Assuming of course it is (in theory) a part of a larger royal court. Or conversely, could I attach a Lord to a squad... for obvious reasons...


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

May have to change units, will dig through my dex's and let you know later


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Iniquity said:


> Does that exclude blessings & maledictions then, since they happen before the movement phase?


No, refer to previous statement - anything that happens at the start of the turn (i.e. before the Movement Phase), is permitted.



Iron Angel said:


> If no one gets charge bonuses do things like Hammer of Wrath not count then?


No Hammer of Wrath. Stops those Deathwing Knights instagibbing the fuck out of everyone with no chance to retaliate. Etc.



Boc said:


> Using the Necron codex, could I attach a cryptek to a unit I'm using?
> 
> I know you said that units must:
> 
> ...


If the total Kill Points still stands at 1 then that is perfectly acceptable. I haven't had a chance to check the official ruling, but if a Cryptek doesn't constitute as an individual KP (same with the Lord), then that is fine.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> No, refer to previous statement - anything that happens at the start of the turn (i.e. before the Movement Phase), is permitted.


So a Tervigon cannot spawn Termagants because that ability is used during the movement phase but prior the Tervigon's movement? Shucks.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yup. Also, don't the spawned Gants also count as extra Kill Points anyway?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Will go an look through my codexs in the next few days and get something up spanner.


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

If you select an HQ unit, can you take a Warlord Trait?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> No Hammer of Wrath. Stops those Deathwing Knights instagibbing the fuck out of everyone with no chance to retaliate. Etc.


Yeah, 'cause 5 Str 4 hits are definitely insta-gibbin' all those duders 

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*smitemode* coughcough

EDIT: or have I derped again? The attacks for HoW are made with specialist/whatever weapons right? Not just basic attacks at base strength? I have a very suspicious feeling I'm wrong here...


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Yup. Also, don't the spawned Gants also count as extra Kill Points anyway?


That is correct but I understood the rules to mean that you could not take more than one kill point. Subsequently creating new units is not taking more than one kill point but adding/creating kill points after combat has begun. Moot point, really.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

HoW is at int 10 and done at base strength with no ap spanner. And besides Deathwing Knights are way to expensive. They 60 points more for base cost than the limit we are allowed to have. Besides which why make it 175 points limit spanner?:cray:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah, as I was explaining to Midnight, 175 is a happy medium. Any lower and hordes/walkers start to stomp, and any higher and the deathstars are essentially autowins. But thanks for the pointer on HoW. However, I think I'll still leave it out, else people would be screaming for their charge bonuses etc etc.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Entry submitted. Good luck everyone! And try to stay alive BOC :laugh:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Pm sent and awaiting the battles. For the Lion and the Emperor! 


Oh and spanner did you recieve your bribe yet?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Oh and spanner did you recieve your bribe yet?


I need to try and stop opening Spanner's mail. By the way, Taco Bell coupons are a lame bribe. Seraph, try harder.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I assume Walkers count as vehicles right?

Also, are we able to take an Independent Character if he/she is the only model?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Indeed Walkers are vehicles and so are not allowed in this game. Independent Characters are permitted, as that only constitutes one Kill Point.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

BEGIN WHERe


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

begin here!!!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Nnnnnn no. We start when spanner says.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Nnnnnn no. We start when spanner says.


Nope, not waiting, I'm rolling dice now!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Nope, not waiting, I'm rolling dice now!


Me too ...... Oh look all 6's , sorry Jace you rolled 1's


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Me too ...... Oh look all 6's , sorry Jace you rolled 1's


Too bad it was a leadership test


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hoff beat me to the comment!

Thanks Hoff!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Always a pleasure


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

bobahoff said:


> Too bad it was a leadership test


nuh uh


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Uh huh


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Soo ready to go Alfred Hitchcock on somebody's ass :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

CE5511 said:


> Soo ready to go Alfred Hitchcock on somebody's ass :grin:


Me as well amigo! I still owe ya for upstaging me in the last game.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I still owe ya for upstaging me in the last game.


Well then ill see you in the finals 
I think if we faced last game with our final units that you would have won, would have been an interesting match either way


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Alexander_Millar and Pendragon38, I need your entries latest at midnight tomorrow. As the last two, you guys can face each other. Everyone else, here are your matchups:

*Grokfog vs. Filler #1
*
3 Beastmasters, 1 with Venom Blade
4 Razorwing Flocks, 5 Khymera

6 Genestealers (Broodlord w/ Implant Attack, 6x Toxin Sacs & Scything Talons)

*Filler #2 vs. Romero's Own
*

6 Genestealers (Broodlord w/ Implant Attack, 6x Toxin Sacs & Scything Talons)

5 Tyranid Ravaners w/ Rending Claws

*LTKage vs CattleBruiser
*

Talos Pain Engine with Close Combat Weapon and Chain Flails. 

Henchmen Warband
3 crusaders with power maces
1 daemonhost
8 deathcult assasins with power maces and power swords (1 each).


*Bobahoff vs MidnightSun
*

10 hekatrix boloodbrides
Siren w/venom blade
2 hydra gauntlets
1 razorflails

6 Purifiers
4 Nemesis Force Halberds
Nemesis Daemonhammer
Knight of the Flame with Nemesis Force Halberd

*returnoftheclown vs rtthg6
*

Chaos Lord
-Mark of khorne
-Axe of Blind Fury
-Juggernaut of Khorne
-Sigil of corruption
-Ichor Blood 

14 seekers and heartseeker


*Filler #3 vs The_Sturk
*

6 Genestealers (Broodlord w/ Implant Attack, 6x Toxin Sacs & Scything Talons)

3 Canoptek Spyders, one of which will have a Gloom Prism

*Warsmith7752 vs Iron Angel
*

11 flesh hounds 

4x Wraiths
3x Whip Coils

*Magpie_Oz vs Filler #4
*

Grey Knight Purifiers.
1 x Knight of the Flame with a Warding Staff
3 x Purifiers with Halberds 
2 x Purifiers with swords

6 Genestealers (Broodlord w/ Implant Attack, 6x Toxin Sacs & Scything Talons)

*Filler #5 vs Silens
*

6 Genestealers (Broodlord w/ Implant Attack, 6x Toxin Sacs & Scything Talons)

10 Canoptek Scarabs 

*Stephen_Newman vs Metalhandkerchief
*

5 Raveners-all have Rending Claws

19 Kroot, plus 7 Kroot Hounds 

*Iniquity vs Filler #6
*

Keeper of Secrets (Telepathy)

6 Genestealers (Broodlord w/ Implant Attack, 6x Toxin Sacs & Scything Talons)

*Filler #7 vs Boc
*

6 Genestealers (Broodlord w/ Implant Attack, 6x Toxin Sacs & Scything Talons)

Canoptek Wraith x4 (140 points)
-Whip coils x2

*Jace of Ultramar vs Filler #8
*

5 Vanguard with 4 Power Swords

6 Genestealers (Broodlord w/ Implant Attack, 6x Toxin Sacs & Scything Talons)

*High_Seraph vs CE5511
*

8-Man Assault Squad Sergeant with a power fist and combat shield

4 beast masters with a total of 8 razorwing flocks. one beast master has a poisoned blade.

*routine vs Filler #9
*

(1)	Inquisitorial Warband w/ (11) Death Cult Assassins w/ a Power Sword/ Power Maul each; (1) Warrior Acolyte w/ Melta Bomb, laspistol, close combat weapon.... 174 pts

6 Genestealers (Broodlord w/ Implant Attack, 6x Toxin Sacs & Scything Talons)



Results will be up in the next week, so keep an eye out!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok I'm nervous now as I was expecting at least one ork mob, and in the first round I'm against someone with the same initiative as my guys,


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

14 against 1! Seems a little one-sided to me, think we need some more seekers to balance it out!

:threaten:BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! DEATH TO THE SERVANTS OF THE DARK PRINCE!:threaten:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm fighting Genestealers... this should be interesting.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ooh, ooh, Cleansing Flame! Burn the Wyches! No idea what their Wych Weapons do, they could be scary. And curse those 4+ invulnerables, my Hammer's gonna bounce right off that.

Midnight


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

So many Genestealers!! My second choice just has to come and attack me doesn't it,


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Ooh, ooh, Cleansing Flame! Burn the Wyches! No idea what their Wych Weapons do, they could be scary. And curse those 4+ invulnerables, my Hammer's gonna bounce right off that.
> 
> Midnight


BOLLOCKS!!!!!! Forgot about cleansing flame, was gonna use puris, but went for bloodbrides due to the sheer number of attacks they can put out, was also gonna use BA DC but abandoned them due to no charge bonus


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Why so many fillers?


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I hope I don't regret my decision to not go with Wraiths D:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel really bad for Warsmith... That matchup is like wet cardboard versus a lawnmower.

EDIT

I just looked at BOC's list and he is 15 points under. Boc, Whip Coils are 10 points, not 15. You could have gotten 3...

Also lot of necron units in this competition. I want to officially put forth that I was riding the Necron wagon _before_ it became the bandwagon that everyone wants to clamber all over because we got a shiny new codex.

You're all fairweather friends to the Necrons. My kind has a long memory and does not forgive so easily.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Well ce5511 Good luck and may the Emperor judge your soul!


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck to you too seraph. Should be an interesting game.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> I just looked at BOC's list and he is 15 points under. Boc, Whip Coils are 10 points, not 15. You could have gotten 3...


...dammit...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> I just looked at BOC's list and he is 15 points under. Boc, Whip Coils are 10 points, not 15. You could have gotten 3...


...dammit...


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Go my pretties, Go! Release the flying monkeys! :crazy:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> Why so many fillers?


Because I needed the number made up to 32 entries for simplicity. As we only managed 23 entrants (I didn't want to limit it to 16), I made up the extra numbers rather than trying to arrange a round-robin or group game.



Iron Angel said:


> I just looked at BOC's list and he is 15 points under. Boc, Whip Coils are 10 points, not 15. You could have gotten 3...
> 
> Also lot of necron units in this competition. I want to officially put forth that I was riding the Necron wagon _before_ it became the bandwagon that everyone wants to clamber all over because we got a shiny new codex.
> 
> You're all fairweather friends to the Necrons. My kind has a long memory and does not forgive so easily.





Boc said:


> ...dammit...


Now if I was feeling _really_ nice...

Your call Boc.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Eh I fucked it up, no mercy rules apply


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Ah yeah, let us hope that those inquisitorial goons fail their fear test and run around screaming while Kevin kills them all...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> I feel really bad for Warsmith... That matchup is like wet cardboard versus a lawnmower.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


I started playing 'crons at the turn-over to 5th edition. So don't you go accusing me of being a fairweather player.  I go for fluff.

I would like to wish the best of luck to Filler #5, a long-time forum member and a well respected contributor to the Heresy Online community.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Hasn't he also participated in most of the UUG's as well Silens?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Good luck Stephen_Newman, Raveners vs. Kroot blob should be fun.

Let's hope my tabletop Kroot luck translates into UU :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Good luck Stephen_Newman, Raveners vs. Kroot blob should be fun.
> 
> Let's hope my tabletop Kroot luck translates into UU :grin:


I know right!

When does this banquet begin anyway Spanner?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

With any luck, tomorrow. Failing that, Saturday at the very latest.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> Hasn't he also participated in most of the UUG's as well Silens?


Of course. He's earned his forum medals for a reason!


----------



## Pendragon38 (Jan 2, 2013)

LTKage said:


> Ah yeah, let us hope that those inquisitorial goons fail their fear test and run around screaming while Kevin kills them all...


I'm sorry LTKage, but Kevin will be Kevin......history always repeats its self. J/k


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Pendragon38 said:


> I'm sorry LTKage, but Kevin will be Kevin......history always repeats its self. J/k


Ah, but this time Kevin doesn't have to run. The other time he didn't have to, he killed two Baal Predators, a Librarian, and a bunch of chumps. I have faith in my Kevin!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Round 1 Results*

*Grokfog vs Filler #1*

Despite losing many Khymerae early on, the beasts pull it back and manage to wipe out the Stealers, thanks primarily to the number of attacks put out by the Flocks.

Grokfog moves on.

*Romero's Own vs Filler #2*

The Filler units take a heavy toll on the Raveners due to their higher initiative, but the Raveners strike back, and over a couple of turns manage to survive.

Romero's Own moves on.

*LTKage vs CattleBruiser*

Kage's Talos is set upon by Power Maul-wielding Assassins, who slowly beat it to death, as it is outperformed by its own low initiative.

CattleBruiser moves on.

*Bobahoff vs MidnightSun*

The Wyches roll +1WS on their Combat Drugs, and this appears to make all the difference, as they drop a Purifier or two every turn, with their Dodge save saving them from the worst of the Grey Knights' wrath. They probably would have died, if they'd not Denied the Purifiers' Cleansing Flame.

Bobahoff moves on.

*returnoftheclown vs rtthg6*

The Seekers are only able to do very little thanks to the Lord's increased toughness from his Juggernaut. He then slowly hacks them to death over several turns, as they only manage to wound him twice.

returnoftheclown moves on.

*The_Sturk vs Filler #3*

Unfortunately for the Spyders, the Stealers get exceptionally lucky with their Rending rolls, and manage to take out two Spyders in the first turn. Needless to say, the Spyder can do little in return before it too is taken out.

Filler #3 moves on.

*Iron Angel vs Warsmith7752*

The Flesh Hounds suffer badly from the Whip Coils, seeing only a handful able to get their attacks in before the Wraiths. Their poor armour saves don't help either as they are methodically cut down.

Iron Angel moves on.

*Magpie_Oz vs Filler #4*

These Purifiers seem to be a tad better at this whole combat malarkey. Thanks mainly to a successful Cleansing Flame, the mop up operation is no biggie.

Magpie_Oz moves on.

*Filler #5 vs Silens*

So it all starts bright and well for the Tyranids, cutting down three bases pretty easily. Then they see the number of attacks coming their way. The basic Stealers die first. The Broodlord doesn't last much longer.

Silens moves on.

*MetalHandkerchief vs Stephen_Newman*

Carnivores vs Carnivores eh? I think the Kroot must have been hungrier, as under the weight of attacks, the Raveners can't hold out and are eaten alive. Ooh the irony. (Or not, if you know what irony is...)

MetalHandkerchief moves on.

*Iniquity vs Filler #6*

Ermagherd. Win. Oh, by the way you rolled Invisibility (or whatever it's called. Not that it matters)...

Iniquity moves on.

*Filler #7 vs Boc*

It all goes horribly wrong and the Wraiths die instantly.

Actually, you managed to win a round...

Boc moves on.

*Jace of Ultramar vs Filler #8*

Unlucky Jace, bad matchup. The Stealers rend all but the Sergeant to shreds before they can even strike. He takes out one measly Nid before he's taken screaming back to be dissolved into the bio-gruel.

Filler #8 moves on.

*High_Seraph vs CE5511*

Stubbornness doesn't always pay off Seraph.  The Razorwings devour most of the Astartes before they can strike. The rest are polished off in due course.

CE5511 moves on.

*routine vs Filler #9*

These Henchmen know what they're doing. The Filler manage to knock off two assassins. Like it matters - they die anyway.

routine moves on.

*Pendragon38 vs Filler #10*

With no reply from Alexander_Millar, he is replaced. Unfortunately Pendragon's interesting choice of 7 Sternguard are wiped out pretty quickly.

Filler #10 moves on.

_________________________________________________________________

Congratulations to all who survived, and comiserations to those who didn't. Round 2 results will be up in a couple of days, but here are the matchups:





Magpie_Oz vs Filler #8

Romero's Own vs Boc

returnoftheclown vs Iron Angel

Filler #10 vs CE5511

Iniquity vs Bobahoff

Grokfog vs CattleBruiser

Filler #3 vs MetalHandkerchief

Silens vs routine


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Phew! I have to admit the Broodlord had me kinda nervous.. only two losses though? Nice. Henchmen must have rolled well!

Now they just have to avoid getting eaten alive by a flood of metal cockroaches...

Good luck in the second round Silens!


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

...Should have gone with the Wraiths... Ah well. Better luck next time then.

Good luck to the rest!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Hard luck midnight, it always sucks going down due to something as flukey as deny the witch, reckon I'll be out next round though, can't imagine doing so well against a keeper of secrets.

COME ON DODGE ROLLS!!!!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well... that's a hell of a way to strike out.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

bobahoff said:


> Hard luck midnight, it always sucks going down due to something as flukey as deny the witch, reckon I'll be out next round though, can't imagine doing so well against a keeper of secrets.
> 
> COME ON DODGE ROLLS!!!!!


As a Grey Knights player, I'm rooting for you by default :clapping:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Filler #7 vs Boc
> 
> It all goes horribly wrong and the Wraiths die instantly.
> 
> Actually, you managed to win a round...


Rub it in... bastard... I SHALL WIELD THE BANHAMMER NEXT ROUND! :laugh:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Filler #7 vs Boc
> 
> It all goes horribly wrong and the Wraiths die instantly.
> 
> Actually, you managed to win a round...


Rub it in... bastard... I SHALL WIELD THE BANHAMMER NEXT ROUND! :laugh:


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Routine said:


> As a Grey Knights player, I'm rooting for you by default :clapping:


Woo a supporter!

And boc isn't this your equal best in these competitions


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

bobahoff said:


> Woo a supporter!
> 
> And boc isn't this your equal best in these competitions


Bah...it's a secret.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Damn it! But good luck CE5511.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Damn it! But good luck CE5511.


Thanks Seraph. Good luck to you in the next games. I dont think I will be to far behind you if im paired against a specific unit in the next rounds.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Spanner94Ezekiel said:


> *Filler #5 vs Silens*
> 
> So it all starts bright and well for the Tyranids, cutting down three bases pretty easily. Then they see the number of attacks coming their way. The basic Stealers die first. The Broodlord doesn't last much longer.
> 
> Silens moves on.


*

WEIGHT OF NUMBERS CONQUERS ALL *(I hope).


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Silens said:


> *
> 
> WEIGHT OF NUMBERS CONQUERS ALL *(I hope).


I hope not


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I have 30 wounds total and up to 40 attacks per round. With entropic strike. 

I can't see this anywhere, but I am presuming that units are restored to full strength for each round?


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

I have up to 43 attacks including 4 poisoned(2+) and 3 reroll to hit and wound, all at I6, 

Only 10 wounds though


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Poisoned is 4+, isn't it?

EDIT

Nevermind.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

No thats just billy boggo poisoned weapons I got my syren a venom blade baby awwww yeah

At least I think its 2+. Meh I'll check tomorrow


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

bobahoff said:


> No thats just billy boggo poisoned weapons I got my syren a venom blade baby awwww yeah
> 
> At least I think its 2+. Meh I'll check tomorrow


Your right, 2+. I had to double check even though one of my guys has one as well.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

I had to have at least one poisoned weapon due to risk of MC's, probably should have gone for the agoniser but went for sheer number of attacks instead


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Same here. : D
44 wounds and 44 attacks at I5 is nice. Chance for rend even better! My fatal matchup will be against the wraiths though.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm just praying my dodge save holds out long enough for the venom blade to grind down the KoS wounds, as a tactic its dubious as fuck, but hey, dark eldar what can you do?:biggrin:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The pale legions of the false idols fall before the might of the undying. Witness the might of the Necron, and despair. We are the end of everything. Your brazen champion of Chaos leaps into what he believes will lead to victory, but his foolish actions will lead only to an unmarked grave. Come, false champion of fool idols; Redeem yourself by dying upon our blades.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Well Cattlebruiser, next round the monkeys will feast on Henchmen....yes pretties, you can have their eyes.... no pretties, leave the fingers for us, we likes to use them for toothpicks.... :crazy:


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

bobahoff said:


> I'm just praying my dodge save holds out long enough for the venom blade to grind down the KoS wounds, as a tactic its dubious as fuck, but hey, dark eldar what can you do?:biggrin:


I'm hoping the dodge doesn't hold up.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Hard lines rtthg6, sounds like it was a gruelling battle. 
Commiserations to those who lost but well done to those who are in the next round!

And as for you soulless automaton, know this. The Gods hold a special hatred of your kind. You have no blood to spill and resist the urges that drive other races in the galaxy. No infection may penetrate your metal hides but neither can your legions undergo a constant flux of change. I may only be a Champion of the Blood God, but with the hatred of all the Chaos Gods behind me, you cannot hope to defeat me. Return to your tombs and wait for judgement to be wrought upon you. And when you lie broken at my feet, your army ground to nothing but dust, then you shall see the folly of your actions. The warp is coming for you deathless machine, to serve your punishment for your existence.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Woo, my quirky and original choice managed to win a round! It feels better than winning with a more obvious one :grin:

I liked your Raveners, Stephen_Newman, wish they could have gone further. It's one of those choices it takes flair to make, instead of plumping for, oh I don't know, a bunch of *cough* Grey Knights with hammers *cough*

And since the internet has always been trying to convince me that Kroot are bad and I should feel bad, I can at least be proud to have won one round. I won't be deluding myself I'll win, it would take luck, but I feel like I've defended the honour of the stringy little peckers today


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I would give some epic mini-speech like some others... But I'm playing a bloated swarm of scarabs.


```
01100011 01101111 01101101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101001 01100011 00100000 01100001 01101100 01110000 01101000 01100001 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 00101101 00101101 00100000 01000101 01000001 01010100 00100000 01000101 01010110 01000101 01010010 01011001 01010100 01001000 01001001 01001110 01000111
```


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Silens said:


> I would give some epic mini-speech like some others... But I'm playing a bloated swarm of scarabs.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


01001111 01110010 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01100101 01110010 00101110 00100000 01110100 01110010 01101111 01101100 01101111 01101100 01101111 01101100 01101111 01101100 01101111 01101100

Just sittin here, confusing your scarabs


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

01010100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01101100 01101100 01101111 01110111 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110100 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01110010 01110101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01110110 01101001 01101111 01110101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110100 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101100 01110011 01100101

Lets fry their little minds :laugh:


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Logical paradoxes, now why didn't I think of that


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

It just occurred to me there are a lot of units in this fight that do battle by eating their opponents.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> It just occurred to me there are a lot of units in this fight that do battle by eating their opponents.


I know boc does but I don't know of anyone else who uses that tactic

Oh you meant units


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

That joke would have worked better had I not specified units in my post, but still! A for effort!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

returnoftheclown said:


> 01010100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01101100 01101100 01101111 01110111 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110100 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01110010 01110101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01110110 01101001 01101111 01110101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110100 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01100001 01101100 01110011 01100101
> 
> lets fry their little minds :laugh:




```
01001110 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01111001 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101000 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100010 01110101 01101001 01101100 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01010000 01100001 01110010 01100001 01100100 01101111 01111000 00100000 01100001 01100010 01110011 01101111 01110010 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100011 01110010 01110101 01101101 01110000 01101100 01100101 00100000 01111010 01101111 01101110 01100101 01110011 00100001
```


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

01001000 01101101 01101101 01101101 00100000 01101111 01101011 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110111 00100000 01110100 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101001 01100011 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 00100000 01101111 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

R29kLCBnZXQgd2l0aCB0aGUgdGltZXMgYmluYXJ5IGlzIHNvIGxhc3QgeWVhcg==


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

```
01000011 01101111 01101101 01101101 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01010010 01100101 01100011 01100101 01101001 01110110 01100101 01100100 00001101 00001010 01000011 01101000 01100101 01100011 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01000001 01110101 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01100011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000101 01111000 01100101 01100011 01110101 01110100 01100101 00100000 01010011 01110101 01100010 01110010 01101111 01110101 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100101 00100000 01000111 01100001 01101101 01101101 01100001 00101101 01010100 01110111 01100101 01101100 01110110 01100101 00001101 00001010 01000001 01110101 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110010 01101001 01111010 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01100011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00001101 00001010 01000101 01111000 01100101 01100011 01110101 01110100 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101001 01100011 00100000 01000001 01101100 01110000 01101000 01100001 00101101 01001111 01101110 01100101 00001101 00001010 01010011 01111001 01110011 01110100 01100101 01101101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 01100101 00111010 00100000 01000010 01100001 01110011 01100101 00110110 00110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110010 01101111 01101110 01110011
```
Also:


```
[-code]Use these tags without hyphons to make the boxes like I do so that we don't take up too much space.[-/code]
```


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

```
bored of this now
```


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

so are we going to have another four pages of binary or is spanner going to post some results?


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> so are we going to have another four pages of binary or is spanner going to post some results?


Binary AND base 64


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Round 2 Results!

*Magpie_Oz vs Filler #8*

The psychic test for Cleansing Flame fails due to Shadow in the Warp, and so the sides trade blows for two turns, the Grey Knights losing both Force Swords and 2 Force Halberds, in return for the death of 6 xenos. The Broodlord is then cleared up by a nifty Force Weapon instakill.

Magpie_Oz moves on.

*Romero's Own vs Boc*

The match is heavily one-sided, with thanks to a mixture of nasty opponent and poor rolling, the Raveners can only inflict one or two wounds every turn, in comparison to Boc's 4 or 5. Needless to say after a few rounds of this, though bloodied, the Wraiths come through victorious.

Boc moves on - Hey, you're on a roll! Don't screw it up now...

*returnoftheclown vs Iron Angel*

This was a pretty bad matchup for the Lord - being reduced to Initiative 1, and facing opponents with Rending and 3++ saves. He manages to inflict a grand total of no wounds before being torn to shreds over two rounds.

Iron Angel moves on.

*Filler #10 vs CE5511*

A pretty even matchup here, the Stealers inflict a nasty 14 wounds over the first two turns. However, strength in numbers begins to pay off as the Stealers are whittled down, limiting the damage they can do, and are gradually all slain.

CE5511 moves on.

*Iniquity vs Bobahoff*

On paper this almost should have been a write-off. Preferred Enemy, I10, WS9, S6/T6, Invisibility - what could possibly go wrong? Oh yeh - dodge saves. The KoS could only ever inflict a maximum of two wounds a turn it seemed, whilst the Bloodbrides rolled insanely lucky on their rolls to hit and wound. With only five casualties, the Dark Eldar cut down the Greater Daemon - clearly the dice gods are on their side today.

Bobahoff moves on.

*Grokfog vs CattleBruiser*

Never was there a greater unfair fight. Not only do all of CattleBruiser's Assassins pack S6, the Daemonhost rolls Warp Strength just to add insult to injury. The Dark Eldar didn't stand a chance at T3.

CattleBruiser moves on.

*Filler #3 vs MetalHandkerchief*

At first it seems as if the plucky Kroot have met their match, losing 11 in the first turn. But then the Hounds are let loose, dealing a savage seven wounds in return. The remaining Kroot then remember that they too are carnivorous hunters, and polish off the Broodlord without breaking sweat. Damn nature, you scary!

MetalHandkerchief moves on.

*Silens vs routine*

You know how I said that the Dark Eldar/Power Maul Assassins was the worst matchup? I lied. This was - there are even more Assassins this time. Those T3 Scarab Swarms didn't stand a chance. Unlucky Silens, bad matchup.

routine moves on.

________________________________________________________________

Once more, congratulations and commiserations depending on who you are. Here are the matchups for the quarter-finals:





Boc vs CattleBruiser

Magpie_Oz vs Iron Angel

CE5511 vs Bobahoff

MetalHandkerchief vs routine


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

You see this is what happens when someone else rolls for me

Spanner do you want to be my professional dice man? I will pay you 2 shiny pennies per game and half a can of doctor pepper per win


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

My Raveners bite the dust. It was always going to happen but it is sad to see them leave.

Congratulations to Boc and Good Luck to everyone who is through to the next round.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay ! Made it through!

Just a thing tho' ? Where did the Shadow in the Warp come from ?

Not looking forward to Wraiths


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Crap. 28 wounds, 38 attacks, and I get beaten down by a bunch of PVC clad tarts with powered riding crops.


And I lost to some assassins too. Oo-er missus 

Grats though Cattlebruiser


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

bobahoff said:


> You see this is what happens when someone else rolls for me
> 
> Spanner do you want to be my professional dice man? I will pay you 2 shiny pennies per game and half a can of doctor pepper per win


Make that 7up and it's a deal!



Magpie_Oz said:


> Yay ! Made it through!
> 
> Just a thing tho' ? Where did the Shadow in the Warp come from ?
> 
> Not looking forward to Wraiths



Now that may have been another derp on my part. Can't quite remember if I rolled that thinking the Broodlord was a synapse creature or not...


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Make that 7up and it's a deal!


NO!!!! Salary is non negotiable, Dr pepper or nothing


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Then I'm afraid we have hit a working impasse. I'll come by and collect my things in the morning.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll be out tomorrow I'll leave it in the shed on the left, its the one that's on fire


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

You bastard! :threaten:
We're through!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

The Filler Units are gone, and we're down to the final 8. Sweet. Somebody take out a unit of Wraiths.. please. The darn things dont even have reanimation rolls

Annnd now, I have to avoid getting eaten.. again. Good luck in the Quarters Metal!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> You bastard! :threaten:
> We're through!


Why all it was was some copies of hunks magazine and a dildo, I lost a shed and they aren't cheap


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Routine said:


> The Filler Units are gone, and we're down to the final 8. Sweet. Somebody take out a unit of Wraiths.. please. The darn things dont even have reanimation rolls
> 
> Annnd now, I have to avoid getting eaten.. again. Good luck in the Quarters Metal!


Ditto to you, if anyone's going to stop my tree-swinging squad of beaks and quills it would probably be you.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

CURSES!!! FOILED AGAIN!!! RWAR!!!!

Ahem...my apologies...don't know what came over me.

Good game everyone! Congrats to those who got through! See you for the next one.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not dead yet? WTF?


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

I actually took the time to see who was matched up with whom for the next round.. and I gotta say, we are in for some nifty match-ups. Should be fun!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking forward to my battle of the dark eldar, probably gonna get mangled unless my favour with the dice gods holds out, best make a sacrifice


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

good match Grok, all that str6 has got to hurt


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

bobahoff said:


> Looking forward to my battle of the dark eldar, probably gonna get mangled unless my favour with the dice gods holds out, best make a sacrifice


I'm going to be cheering for you. Congratulations on your victory over me as well.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well magpie, we always knew it would have to be settled this way.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

We shall see


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Routine said:


> The Filler Units are gone, and we're down to the final 8. Sweet. Somebody take out a unit of Wraiths.. please. The darn things dont even have reanimation rolls
> 
> Annnd now, I have to avoid getting eaten.. again. Good luck in the Quarters Metal!


Well done on kicking me out so easily mate.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Silens said:


> Well done on kicking me out so easily mate.


You may be able to take some comfort in the fact that, if I do happen to make it past Metal, which is maybe about 50/50, It is likely that I will subsequently be sliced and diced by a unit of Wraiths... so at least your codex will have its revenge


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Boc said:


> I'm not dead yet? WTF?


It's because the acronym has changed, Boc. It's now Beast o' Challenges, not Bloodstain o' Combat






Plus, you're using Wraiths


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Waitin' and waitin'

YEAH!

Waitin' and waitin'

YEAH!

FUN FUN FUN FUN LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT MATCH RESULTS


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, the line is "looking forward to the weekend". :wink:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Let the poor guy breathe :grin:

_How hard can it be to roll a couple of dice 8 times anywa~_ Oh I didn't say anything *ahem*


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

QF Results Are In!

*Boc vs CattleBruiser*

The Daemonhost rolls "Reknit Host Form" - pretty neat. Thanks to the Whip Coils, only one wound is inflicted on the Wraiths at I6, while the Wraiths focus down the I1 Assassins, slaying 6 in total. The Henchmen, having lost their momentum quite literally fail to inflict any additional wounds and are slowly flayed alive by the Wraiths.

Boc moves on.

*Magpie_Oz vs Iron Angel*

Yes ladies and gentlemen, it's the grudge match you've all been waiting for! 
All but one of the Grey Knights are reduced to I1 by the Wraiths - unfortunately it's a Sword-wielder that escapes the coils, rather than a more useful I6 Halberd-wielder. Nonetheless, first blood goes to Magpie who wounds a Wraith, but cannot insta-gib it with the Force Weapon due to a nifty Deny the Witch roll. Next turn however, Iron Angel is not so lucky and loses a Whip Coil Wraith. The following turn is more of the same (this time it's the plain Wraith that's dropped), but in return for the unfortunate demise of the Knight of the Flame - no more 2++! Things liven up now with Iron Angel suffering another loss, but taking a Sword and Halberd with him. Down to just his final Wraith, Iron Angel evades the Purifiers' swings and cuts down a Halberd, and then a Sword. The final standoff between the last Halberdier and Wraith is one none-too slow seeing as how the Coils give the Wraith a distinct advantage, cutting down the Grey Knight before he has a chance to strike. Unlucky Magpie, some bad rolling there let you down. Damn close and damn lucky for the Necrons!

Iron Angel moves on.

*CE5511 vs Bobahoff*

And now we have the rivalry and gladitorial combat of the Dark Eldar to amuse us. The blood spilled is excessive in the first round of combat. The Hexatrix nimbly avoid the comparatively clumsy swings of the Beastmasters to slay three of them and deal an additional eleven wounds to the Razorwing flocks (unfortunately not killing any of them outright). Undeterred, the Flocks strike back, inflicting a devastating seven wounds in return. Unable to match this show of force by superior numbers, the remaining Hexatrix can only inflict four wounds before being shredded.

CE5511 moves on.

*MetalHandkerchief vs routine*

Ermagherd. Those Power Mauls. The poor Kroot didn't stand a chance...
With 21 wounds inflicted by the Assassins in the first turn, there wasn't really a chance for the underdogs (bird-thingies?), who can inflict a measly four wounds in return before being battered to a pulp.

routine moves on.

_________________________________________________________________

And so we come to the semi-finals!




Iron Angel vs CE5511

Boc vs routine



Commiserations to all who were knocked out this round - I'll be starting up the next thread soon, which will feature DAKKA! And good luck to those who are still in!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

You can't Deny the Witch on a Force Weapon activation !


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> You can't Deny the Witch on a Force Weapon activation !


Can you point the specific ruling out to me? I haven't seen this but knowing me I probably derped. If I have then the match will be re-rolled.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahaha, I never expected to win that. Great show, Routine. You can certainly say, it was 'routine' :grin:


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Wait, how did the wraiths focus down the assasins? as the player taking the wounds wouldn't i be the one to allocate them? (and wouldn't that defeat the purpose of having crusaders in the first place?)


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Ahaha, I never expected to win that. Great show, Routine. You can certainly say, it was 'routine' :grin:


Thanks Congrats on a good game metal! i actually would like to have seen how your selection performed vs these seemingly indestructible wraiths. You may have had the best chance of all of us

To be honest, I'm feeling like Karma's gonna bite me pretty soon... the "ermahgerdwin" quality of my rounds so far suggests that Im about due for some failure

And speaking of the ones probably about to bring it to me, I'm impressed that the wraiths seem to be inflicting so many wounds, to be honest. I know they are strength six, but they only have twelve attacks in total

Good luck in the next round, Boc!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Can you point the specific ruling out to me? I haven't seen this but knowing me I probably derped. If I have then the match will be re-rolled.


Page 37 of the BRB, second to last paragraph of the "force" entry


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

There it is. I shall re-roll that for you as soon as I can.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Did magpi his purifying flame attacks?

Good game bobahoffget, i wish you won. You have far better chance than myself.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

CE5511 said:


> Did magpie get his purifying flame attacks?


No I'd instructed to go for Force Weapons when confronted with multi wound models. The Puries only get the 1 Psychic buff so it's Hammerhand, Force Weaps OR Cleansing Flame.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

.... ah yes, completely forgot about that. Good call


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

R-R-R-Rematch!

So after my cock-up with the Force Weapons, here we go again. This time, the lucky Purifier to escape the grasp of the Whip Coils is a Halberdier - unfortunately he fails to make the most of this advantage and cannot inflict any wounds. The Wraiths capitalise on this and slay a different Halberdier, but suffer a loss to a Force Sword. Luck swings to the side of the Necrons for the second turn as the Wraiths manage to slay the Warding Stave bearer and another coiled Halberdier, for no wounds in return. Fortune just seems to be stacking up against the Grey Knights as the final Halberdier and a Sword wielder are cut down the next turn, again for no losses. The final Swordsman doesn't cut it (geddit?), and is diced by the Wraiths before he can swing.

Damn, the dice really hate your Purifiers Magpie - You only inflicted one wound that entire game. :shok:

Iron Angel moves on.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Are these weaklings the greatest threat your species poses? If so I hold little hope for the rest of your doomed race.

I'm sorry. I had to.

in all seriousness though whip coils OP

Who else here is predicting a wraiths v wraiths final?


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

My gals hit on 3s and wound on 2s, your zombie robots hit on 4s and wound on 2s, and I have more wounds but worse saves. So itll all come down to whether or not my non-tangled assassins can inflict enough wounds on Boc's Wraiths to take one or two of them out in the first turn, and whether or not he can hit with the 12, or less, attacks he has. Because wounding once he hits wont be a problem... So it should be an interesting round at the very least

Edit: and if Mapie's round vs you is any indication, vs Boc, I should have at least 6 Assassins free to hit at initiative six. So while Im nervous as all hell about this round, I think that my winning it is at least a possibility

Second Edit: And if my choice makes a difference... Spanner, could I request that one of the dudes considered entangled be the acolyte instead of the assassin? :grin: Like say her quick reactions allow her to throw him into the wraith's reaching coils or something?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Iron Angel said:


> Are these weaklings the greatest threat your species poses? If so I hold little hope for the rest of your doomed race.
> 
> I'm sorry. I had to.
> 
> ...


Always bear in mind mate that I wiped you out first time around despite the whip coils.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Routine said:


> And if my choice makes a difference... Spanner, could I request that one of the dudes considered entangled be the acolyte instead of the assassin? Like say her quick reactions allow her to throw him into the wraith's reaching coils or something?


Sorry dude, the base-to-base contact is worked out randomly. So your Acolyte has a chance, seeing as some will escape the Coils, but I cannot guarantee anything.

In other news, CattleBruiser correctly pointed out to me that I had miss-rolled part of his match with Boc - I had been allocating wounds from the priority of the attacker rather than the defender, allowing the Wraiths to focus down the Assassins. Of course, this was incorrect procedure (hurrp durrp yet again), and so the round must be re-rolled. So here we go:

*Boc vs CattleBruiser [Rematch]*

The Daemonhost rolls Warp Grasp - unlucky dude.
Just for clarity, the 6 that escape the clutches of the Whip Coils are the Daemonhost, two Crusaders, and three Assassins. Two wounds are inflicted by these Assassins, killing one Wraith - the Crusaders successfully prevent the squad from suffering any wounds in return. The other Assassins and the Crusaders then go on to inflict three more wounds, killing another Wraith. The Daemonhost rolls Warp Grasp again (lol), the Wraiths whiff their attacks and the un-coiled Assassins inflict another two wounds, leaving just a wounded Wraith remaining. It is finished off by a Crusader, caving its Necrodermis skull in with a swing of his mace.

CattleBruiser moves on.

Sorry Boc, seems like it wasn't destined to be. My bad for the mess up with the rolling this round again - really shouldn't do this late at night. :headbutt:
However, that does solve your dilemma, routine, about your little Acolyte.

May I also say how surprised I was at the complete absence of Monstrous Creatures there's been in this game (minus Iniquity's KoS of course). I expected at least one Daemon Prince or Hive Tyrant.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Sorry Boc, seems like it wasn't destined to be.


Eh, shit happens


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Everyone knew that at some point if they picked an MC that it would run up against some bullshit DE unit with poisoned weapons that would instagib it. So no one picked one.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> However, that does solve your dilemma, routine, about your little Acolyte.


Ok, well that solves that!

Hopefully I didnt add to your hassle or anything dude, I just wasnt sure if it would make a difference or not 

So does this mean that I face Cattlebruiser, or will the Semi-final opponents be re-randomized?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

No hassle at all! And yes, you will be facing CattleBruiser - there's no escaping him.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, that being the case...CHIIICK FIIIIGHT!

Man this is going to be messy... a 19-woman pillow-fight with power-mauls


Edit: Also, as I have a new opponent, Good luck in the semi-finals Cattlebruiser! It's nice to have another Grey Knights player make it through :chuffed:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Everyone knew that at some point if they picked an MC that it would run up against some bullshit DE unit with poisoned weapons that would instagib it. So no one picked one.


Someone had a Talos.

Anyway, good to see Routine move on. I'm cheering for you by default since, you know, you killed all my dudes in the quarter final :grin:


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Someone had a Talos.
> 
> Anyway, good to see Routine move on. I'm cheering for you by default since, you know, you killed all my dudes in the quarter final :grin:



Thanks, it's nice to have a fan!

This might be my last round though, as there isnt much difference between Cattlebruiser's offence and mine, and he has the better defence

As usualy, this UUG has been a blast though:grin:


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, it's been great, per usual. 

Routine, either way Grey Knights win, so effectively neither of us can lose!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Does that mean you forfeit?:grin:

Nah, you wouldnt do that. Codex solidarity! :gimmefive:


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Cant wait to see the final match. Henchmen vs Wraiths. Should make for one hell of a final battle!

Sooooo..... Spanner, how about that 7up now :biggrin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Semi-final Results!

*routine vs CattleBruiser*

So in this matchup of henchmen vs henchmen we can see that CattleBruiser has gone for the more defensive lineup, featuring Crusaders, and incorporating that random element with the Daemonhost. On the other side, routine's gone purely for damage output with his Assassins, though with that one ablative Acolyte. 

So for turn 1 the Daemonhost rolls Warp Strength for its power, which should prove useful in putting the hurt on those T3 henchmen. In the initial exchange of assassin blows, CattleBruiser manages to slay the lonely acolyte and two Assassins. However his rolling lets him down on the defensive as the Crusaders fail their invulnerables almost instantly, leaving his Assassins exposed to suffer an additional three wounds. Insult is added to injury as the Daemonhost fails to hit with his attacks. CattleBruiser's remaining Assassins to manage to sort of redeem themselves by cutting down another 6 of their opponents, leaving just three, but unfortunately are unable to weather the blows rained down upon them by superior numbers.

routine moves on.


*Iron Angel vs CE5511*

In the metal corner, we have weighing in at probably several tonnes - the Canoptek Wraiths! And in the fleshy corner we have lots and lots of hungry birds! With most of the opposition suppressed to I1, the Wraiths take full advantage of the situation and inflict four wounds, inflicting four instant death results (allocated to the Beastmasters for maximum return damage) - ouch! The unwhipped beastmaster responds by wounding the whipless Wraith. The remaining flocks then decide they like the taste of metal by finishing the wounded Wraith off and killing another. Three entire flocks suffer instant death in the next turn, leaving five flocks remaining. They manage to take down another Wraith. The solitary Wraith cuts down another two whole Flocks, while being wounded in return. It then takes out yet another flock before finally being brought down amidst a whirling flurry of angry avians.

CE5511 moves on.

________________________________________________________________

...And now, because otherwise you'll be left waiting for yet more days whilst I get distracted by- Ooh! Shiney!

DA FINAL Oh yeh, and the play-off







*Play-off: Iron Angel vs CattleBruiser*

The Daemonhost, a Crusader and an Assassin escape the clutches of the Whip Coils. The Assassin takes full advantage of this to inflict a wound, while Daemonhost rolls a pointless 5. This time however, the Crusaders remember that they have shields and prevent any wounds from being taken. The Wraiths suffer a crushing five wounds in return, leaving just a solitary wraith. The Wraith, clearly traumatised by this event, misses all of its attacks, and is promptly crushed in the next turn.


*FINAL!!!11!one: CE5511 vs routine*

Hmm, so the decider. Which is more OP? Mass S6 I6 attacks, or lots and lots of attacks? Let's find out...
The Beastmasters kill the Acolyte and an Assassin, but then the Assassins unleash their full Power Maul devastation. They inflict 10 wounds, and so are able to instakill all but two Flocks (including the Beastmasters), who then completely miss their attacks. They're then easily finished off next round.

Hm. Seems like it's the bitches with saucepans- I mean Death Cult Assassins with Power Mauls that are the most OP combat unit in 6th edition! k:


Congratulations to routine for winning, and well done on you other three for reaching the final four! There's a new reward system in the pipeline I believe, with regards to Ultimate Unit, so for now you'll just have to cope with kudos points I'm afraid. Though of course people, feel free to +rep whoever you feel deserved it!

Now, the next game will have a thread up in a day or so, and this time the theme is Retro #2: The Dakka Edition. AKA - shooting. I'll see you there!

Spanner out.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations routine and to everyone else who took part.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Yay routine! Grey knights win! and i must remember to buy bigger shields for my crusaders. 

Great game all


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Amazing job rutine! Congrats on a well deserved win. Good job everyone else too


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet!:chuffed:

+ Rep to Spanner for his efforts, and CE, Cattle, and Ironangel for thier top 4 finishes!

First off, thanks to Spanner for organizing and conducting a great UUG, we appreciate your hard work sir :clapping::clapping::clapping:

:shok:Holy hell that was a close semi-final... I got lucky there Cattlebruiser, good fight and congratulations on your placement!

If it wasnt for the 6th ed changes to power weapons, CE5511, you would have shredded me, so nice choice in the Razorwings, and congrats on a second place finish!

Unlucky there Ironangel, I thought for sure you had him, to be honest. You'll be back... damn necrons never stay down :grin:



spanner94ezekiel said:


> Hm. Seems like it's the bitches with saucepans- I mean Death Cult Assassins with Power Mauls that are the most OP combat unit in 6th edition! k:
> 
> 
> Spanner out.


Dont forget the acolyte; he helped too! Lol.

Actually, he attempted a group hug after the win, but was subsequently Vaz-Onagered by a Power-Maul. He's currently in therapy


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats Routine! I'm so happy you won, because I can feel justified in me losing to your entry. I hope you will enter into the upcoming DAKKA edition so I can get retribution in CRUSHING you 

Nah, it's all good, have some rep man!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Congrats Routine! I'm so happy you won, because I can feel justified in me losing to your entry. I hope you will enter into the upcoming DAKKA edition so I can get retribution in CRUSHING you
> 
> Nah, it's all good, have some rep man!


Thanks!

If I was feeling generous, I'd enter the Assassins in the shooty UUG... 

Lol:grin: nahh, but I WILL be there; you can count on it!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Shades of Alfred Hitchcock in that semifinal. Grats!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> Shades of Alfred Hitchcock in that semifinal. Grats!


Thanks! It's either that or a combination of "Hamlet" and Oprah: "Our time on this stage draws to a close... so here's a death for you, a death for you, EVERYBODY GETS A DEATH!"


----------

